# Warum viele Kinder nicht richtig Deutsch können



## DER SCHWERE (11 Aug. 2012)

Warum einige Kinder kein Deutsch mehr können:

"Schakkeline, komm wech von die Regale du Arsch!" ... "Schanaia, tu das Maul weg von dem Papa sein Korn!" "Schakkeline, Schastin, Schantall, Käwinn - tu die Omma ma winken" "Schantall, komm ma b...ei die Tante, die geht mir dir bei Allkauf unt tut dich da ein Eis!" ... ... "Änriko, du solls nisch imma Schlampe nach die Omma rufen!" "Rohdriges, kommste.
................. jezz bei mich oder haste Kaka an die Ohren?" "Patzkal komm beim Haus, et fängt am Reschnen an!" "Änriko, isch hab Juck anne Rücken, mach ma kratz!" "Schastin, du solls der Schanina nich imma mit die Schüppe aufn Kopp kloppen!" "Käwin, mach dat mäh mal ei!" "Dastin nimm die Kopf aus die Juniortüte von der Marzel!" "Leandro, tu dat AaAa liegen lassen dat is Bäh!" "Zementha, tu dir mal dat Schlawannz uch anziehn" "Dschörimie, komm wech da bei die Assis" "Dat Daffne is schwanga und der wo die dat gemacht hat ist wech" "Schanina hol mal dat Mandy ausse Sonne datt verreckt" "Zändhi, wenne jez nich hörs und bei die Mama komms hat dein Föttchen Kirmes!"

Gelesen - Tränen gelacht und geklaut . . . obwohl es ja schon fast zum weinen ist lol3




​


----------



## hager (11 Aug. 2012)

:thx: genau so "issis"   :thumbup:


----------



## MetalFan (11 Aug. 2012)

Das klingt mir sehr nach "Assi-TV"!


----------



## Tittelelli (11 Aug. 2012)

Rtl 2


----------



## stuftuf (11 Aug. 2012)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Das klingt mir sehr nach "Assi-TV"!



oder nach: gestern in der Straßenbahn


----------



## comatron (11 Aug. 2012)

Dis tu ich jetze nich in Kopp rinkriege - isn dis denn falsch ?


----------



## elwood100 (11 Aug. 2012)

Armes Deutschland


----------



## LuigiHallodri (11 Aug. 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ich schwanke zwischen lol3 und kopf99 :devil: und !


Oder wie Olaf Schubert erzählt: "Wem seine Jacke gehört´n die?" ... "Ich!"


----------



## Punisher (12 Aug. 2012)

Ey Alda, krass geil ey


----------

